# advice on reheating frozen slices of homemade pecan pie for service



## shlegminitism (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, I work in a fairly low volume country club kitchen in a small town. Nice golf course but a busy night on the restaurant side is around $1200.  So we don't sell that many desserts. Anyways, i make a homemade pecan pie, homemade crust, and after cooling i freeze, cut into 8ths, individually wrap, and pull out to order. So far, I've tried microwaving for about 15-25 seconds to take the chill off and throwing it in the oven, and just throwing it straight into the oven from the freezer.  Presentation doesn't usually end up that nice. it sometimes deflates a bit, oozes out a little.  Is there a better way to reheat, or would a bit more flour in the filling make it a little more solid without sacrificing the gooeyness that makes a pecan pie nice? Never thought of using gelatin, but i wonder if that would work.  Also, any other recommendations of desserts that might be suitable for this kind of operation?


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Gelatin won't work when you reheat it again ... It will be the same without gelatin when it warm/hot

Gelatin only work set well when it cool/cold 

Have you thought of doing individual pie shell like those small baking foil to bake in or something to hold 

Or you could do a pecan crumble without the pie dough. put the pecan filling in a ramekin. take out one frozen ramekin, put crumble on it and bake it or have the crumble bake ahead of time and just bake the filling until it done and add the crumble the end and have a scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Me?  I would take out1 or 2 slices before service . If you don't sell them and they still have ice crystals in them you can refreeze. Look back a few weeks to see how many you sold on a given night.


----------



## kya1076 (Aug 9, 2013)

that would be the way I would go as well..I used to pull out a couple slices and go that route but my staff would usually be the ones eating it. You can also use a more seasonal approach and a special pie that you would make week to week.


----------



## skipstrr (Jun 8, 2013)

toshibaaa said:


> Gelatin won't work when you reheat it again ... It will be the same without gelatin when it warm/hot
> 
> Gelatin only work set well when it cool/cold
> 
> ...


Oh my, now thinking a Kentucky Bourbon pecan pie with chocolate chips sounds great with ice cream!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Agree with ed...look back at stats for your pie chart ;-).

Take out a few during prep and if you have leftovers send out to the last tickets as a thank you (may increase your sales if not will surely save your waistline)

I really hate when someone smiles way too brightly while pushing dessert so if you should discover the answer to this problem please share.

mimi

# is the ppie your only dessert to offer? If so you should be rotating....seasonal cobblers...maybe something wow for your busy nite.

I once made a bday cake for no special reason (the dish guy?) and sent a few slices out with some forks and sold more than half the sheet.

Make it fun.

m.


----------

